# How many members here that have been here over 9 months or more?



## Classygirl (Feb 10, 2015)

I have noticed an influx of new members which is great, and obviously changed some things, lowering TBT conversion, changes to tier villagers, a lot of new player questions.
 Am just wondering how many of our older members are still here, if many have left or we just are growing?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm here! Still wishing for the 100/500k days...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2015)

I've only been here almost 8 months...
So, not as long.
There are still so many things that I don't know about.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Feb 10, 2015)

*Raises Hand* I'm here! Just over two years now ^-^


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm still around :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm around almost everyday.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm here! It'll be my year anniversary with TBT in 6 days.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2015)

Almost 9 months old on here


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

I've only been here a week


----------



## Locket (Feb 10, 2015)

10 months here!


----------



## RayOfHope (Feb 10, 2015)

...


----------



## Hayze (Feb 10, 2015)

aliscka said:


> I'm here! It'll be my year anniversary with TBT in 6 days.



Me too!


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 10, 2015)

Me. Been here a year and don't regret it one bit. Best animal crossing communiy out there.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 10, 2015)

Hazel_Nut said:


> Me too!



Aw, dude, that's really cool!!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've only been here a week



I've been here less than 2 months, but one day I _will_ be considered an old-timer.  When I find a good forum, I stick with it! I've been active in other (non-Animal Crossing) communities for 10+ years! LOL


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

Im still here!  11months strong


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 10, 2015)

Almost a year.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 10, 2015)

Over a year now. Plan to be sticking around for much longer than that.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 10, 2015)

2013 master race checking in.


----------



## Greninja (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow today marks the first day I joined d I've been here for a whole year I wouldn't have noticed if not for this thread


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been here for over a year now


----------



## CR33P (Feb 10, 2015)

about a year? o god


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 10, 2015)

I just realized I've been here for a bit over a year 
time flies


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 11, 2015)

Almost 10 months here.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm still here and haven't left, over a year now and I am still playing Animal Crossing New Leaf lol.


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Well that was more than I thought to answer, which is good, I was starting to wonder where everyone went. But I know it has been a busy time.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 11, 2015)

I joined not too long after the game came out. I'm not really regularly active, but I am still playing the game, and I do come back at least every once in a while.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2015)

One more month and it'll be a year for me.
Crazy how time flies.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 11, 2015)

About 10 months.. heh xD

tho I took a break from the game for like 4-5 months which is half of that haha.. at least I'm back and active again xD


----------



## Campy (Feb 11, 2015)

It'll be my 2 year anniversary on here in a few days! And I still love this forum as much as I did on day one.  Even with older members going and new people coming in, I feel that the community hasn't really changed; most members are simply extremely friendly and helpful. I'm here to stay!


----------



## CovisGod (Feb 11, 2015)

Me !

I had a fairly lengthy spell off the forum when I broke my first AC Cart, check back every day now to see what folks are up to


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 11, 2015)

I dont know if I count as old but eh nearly 1 year


----------



## Nyxia (Feb 11, 2015)

Two years in a few months.  Most people here are very friendly and easy to talk to. c:


----------



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2015)

Two years here in a month!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been here for over a year.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm still here, and it's been over a year since I joined. It'll be my 2 year anniversary in a couple of months.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 11, 2015)

doesnt feel like ~11 months to me
probably bc i was really inactive in the summer but eh


----------



## estypest (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm here still, not noticed much difference other than it being a bit quieter in places.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2015)

To lazy to count but I think me


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 11, 2015)

Six years now I think. Seven if you count the year of lurking lol.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 11, 2015)

*raises hand* Me! 11 months.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2015)

16 months I think?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm at 5 years. I still consider 2013 new because that's when NL was released. I'm sure Jer still considers 2010 relatively new


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 11, 2015)

Still here. You won't get rid of me that easily.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

me ;3 since october '13


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2015)

been here for over a year now though i have taken a few breaks from the site here and there


----------



## Bowie (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, I've been here since 2013, so I assume I count as an old one. Anyway, I've noticed how advanced the community events have become more than anything else. Most of the members I was familiar with are still here, but meeting new ones is equally exciting. I'd like to congratulate the staff on keeping such a tight yet loving grip on the community and shaping it so wonderfully. I applaud them both for their dedication and their willingness to put up with some of the less exciting members to meet.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 11, 2015)

Only 6 months here. Im not as active as I was in the first week I joined, but I will pop on a few times a week still


----------



## Beardo (Feb 11, 2015)

1 year for me


----------



## Aradai (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been here for almost ten months now. :^||||


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2015)

I've  somehow  been a member for a year. Time flies, man.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been here since June 2013. So... a year and eight months exactly today.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've been here since June 2013. So... a year and eight months exactly today.



lol look at the little nub tina <3


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I have 7 months now. As long as the community stays a kind as it is and the old members teach the new members their ways I'll be here for a while.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 11, 2015)

Lets see..

June, July, August, September, October, November, December, January, and now February..

Yep~! 9 months and on-going!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

over a year for mee


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been here for a little bit.


----------



## Dork (Feb 11, 2015)

oh only 8 months for me so far
_8 months of procrastination and town resetting_


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 11, 2015)

*I've been here for longer than a year, let me check
Oh, I've been here for 1 Year and 8 Days*


----------



## Horus (Feb 11, 2015)

ayy lmao

6 years or some ****


----------



## kassie (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been here for... 1 year and 6 months. Not always active though, I went on hiatus for a few months.


----------



## ardrey (Feb 11, 2015)

My account is over 2 years old, but I've only been active for like 3 months xD does that count?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 12, 2015)

im here derp no one cares


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been here quite a while..


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been here for about 13 months


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 12, 2015)

1 1/2 years : D


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

What's so special about 9 months, OP?
[/curious]


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been here for about 18 days


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been here too long. Not as long as Old Man Jeremy, but long enough.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

In a week or two I will have been here for nine months!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 15, 2015)

Almost 10 months, but it feels like I only just started last week!


----------



## Labrontheowl (Feb 15, 2015)

I've almost been here for a year :')


----------

